# West Branch trotlines?



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

My little cousin got a nice little 12' Jon boat with a trolling motor and all he's been talking about is wanting to catch a big catfish in his new boat. We were planning on going out to mosquito or a spot down south, but I just got my license and would rather drive 20 mins than an hour. or two hours south. So I was wanting to know if your allowed to set out lines on the no-wake side at WB? I was planning on bringing (2) 50 hook 250' lines. And I wont be out their making a mess or anything, everything gets set out in evening and picked up in the morning. I was taught by the best hill Billy's the land can grow, and wont do it half ass. 
Probably gonna bring home a few channels for the freezer, and hopefully run into a flathead. I know they're in there. Seen one on here a couple years ago a Guy caught one almost 50lb bass fishing from shore, and personally caught a little 5 pounder near the dam on a swimbait fishing for walleye. But I'd like too see the shovelheads in better numbers in the not too distant future so any will be released. Thanks in advance for any responses!

Sent from my HTC Magic using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't believe you can there. Here's the info. 
http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_setlines.aspx


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

It is not safe to hit Mosquito in that boat!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Setting out two lines with 100 baited hooks? Overkill x 10. Try using fishing gear.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

MuskieJim said:


> Setting out two lines with 100 baited hooks? Overkill x 10. Try using fishing gear.


I like to catch fish


----------



## bludog (Apr 15, 2011)

It looks like it is illegal to do on W.B. according to the ODNR. You could call them to be sure.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

BASSINaDL said:


> I like to catch fish


You like to catch fish, then catch fish. What you're doing with your 500 feet of line and 100 hooks is more along the lines of trapping fish. Just sayin.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

City fisher said:


> You like to catch fish, then catch fish. What you're doing with your 500 feet of line and 100 hooks is more along the lines of trapping fish. Just sayin.


 Agree on that....


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe your legal with 250 foot lines and 50 hooks but no more than 2 depending on the lake. north end of mosquito is legal. don't know about west branch. Just mark your floats.


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Ditto city fisher. It's not that hard to catch cats at WB. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

It's not hard to catch any fish, if you put the time in and learn about what you're going after. That's part of what makes fishing fun for me. I couldn't justify running a couple lines then going home and coming back the next day as really "catching" anything. This is just my opinion and I in No way mean to upset or offend the OP.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I wonder what the ODNR means by 'streams' in the trot lines section...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Its not just about the fun of catching them on rod & reel, ill definitely make time for that just before dark. But I'd also like some meat in the freezer too. So if its legal to put out 100 hooks overnight compared to 4 out for a few hours. I think ill take choice A. My family has been doing it for years and ill continue to do it as long as I live. Even though this fishing method is perfectly legal some of the "superior" hard core bass/ muskie guys aren't okay with it. Maybe because it usually produces great results? Or because I'm set up over some good structure. Okay its a big lake go around them.
Also thanks for the info on WB. Ill probably just pick up the larger boat and make the drive to mosquito thanks for the heads up Tbomb55.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

The Muskies Inc. Clubs in Ohio and the Ohio Husky Muskie Club donate thousands of dollars every year to the ODNR. The money is used to buy equipment and minnows to feed muskie fry until they become fingerlings from 8" to 12" to be stocked in our program lakes. This provides an opportunity for a thrill of a life time for some folks and relative success for we that target them. We catch, photo, and release them over 99% of the time. Now you want to set 100 hooks and indiscriminately catch whatever happens by in a 24 hr period? There are size limits on crappie and walleye at WB. What do you do with the undersized ones that are dead? What a waist. To me this is next to comercial fishing and should be outlawed in Ohio.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I love the trot line issue.....how people cry about something most of them have never done. I ran trot lines in mosquito for a couple years and its a bunch of work. 100% of fish I had on the lines were alive when I went to check them. I checked mine twice a day.

You can't even do it at west branch so what's the problem? I love the musky and trout guys that cry about their stocked fish. There are reasons they are stocked and can't have a viable natural reproducing population. Does it make them the Ohio musky clubs fish because they donate money? I donate money and time to different programs each year and do it because I enjoy helping out the resource and like to see others enjoy it. I am headed to a program in a little bit to donate part of my fishing day to kids and fish this afternoon. I don't get the donation argument.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Do what you enjoy. If it pisses someone off in the process take more enjoyment out of it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm hungry...where's my gill net and creel trap?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

ya13ya03 said:


> I don't believe you can there. Here's the info.
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/fishing_setlines.aspx


 according to what I read it,s ok to trotline at w branch for cats, nothing in the regs stating different,just put your name on the end floats............


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Snag, you are wrong. The reg reads trot lines are ONLY permitted in 12 specific inland bodies, West Branch not being one of them.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Are the 12 areas listed just the ones that have specific restrictions, and maybe not the only places to trot line? 
I've not done it but watched a TV show how the villagers of the Amazon trot line to feed their families, it doesn't seem like it would be very sporting.


----------



## jhetricky7 (Mar 10, 2012)

Copy from ODNR Regs.
Trotlines may be used only in (1) streams &#8226; (2) Mosquito Lake north of the causeway and south of a line of buoys designating the wildlife refuge &#8226; (3) Charles Mill Lake north of Old St. Rt. 30 &#8226; (4) Clendening Lake east of St. Rt. 799 &#8226; (5) Seneca Lake south of St. Rt. 147 &#8226; (6) Tappan Lake above the gas line causeway and St. Rt. 646 &#8226; (7) Atwood Lake north and east of St. Rt. 542 north at Dellroy &#8226; (8) Pied- mont Lake in sections 11 and 12 of Kirkwood Township &#8226; (9) Wills Creek Lake except in the area directly in front of the Muskingum Wa- tershed Conservancy District boat landing &#8226; (10) that part of Berlin Lake lying south and west of St. Rt. 225 &#8226; (11) the inland part of San- dusky Bay commonly called Mud Creek Bay &#8226; (12) the area of Grand Lake St. Marys bound- ed on the west by Prairie Creek, on the east by Big Chickasaw Creek, and on the north by a line of buoys extending east to west between Big Chickasaw and Prairie creeks.
Trotlines may not be set in channels or across the mouths of channels or streams in Grand Lake St. Marys. A special trotline license is required in the Lake Erie Fishing District. This license may be obtained at the Sandusky Fisheries Research Unit, 305 East Shoreline Drive, Sandusky, Ohio 44870 (Phone: 419- 625-8062). All trotlines must be checked once every 24 hours.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol its the same as catch and release all sacred bass (large and small mouth) and big toothies. I like eating bass. If I catch a legal size muskie or pike to mount its gonna happen. If he likes to trot line leave him be. If you guys don't like what he does lobby the state to ban it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## meat17 (May 4, 2005)

Trotlining is fun and anyone that doesn't like it don't do it. I used to set trotlines out with my grandpa at Charles mill when I was a kid. There's always someone that wants to complain. Also the question wasn't do you like to use trotlines it was can he use them on west branch and its illegal to cut them but it isn't illegal to use them so go ahead and cut them and be like all the rest of the useless criminals. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Not tomention all the waste on them from an unethical person destroying someone's property.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

To each thier own. If its legal who cares. I own them but have never used them. Seems like too much work for me.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

MuskieJim said:


> About as much enjoyment as I will get with a pair of scissors next time I run across a meat line. It is extremely unsporting to me. If everyone who fished practiced this method there would be zero fish left in lakes. Lake Victoria, Africa is a prime example.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Good luck with that!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> Lol its the same as catch and release all sacred bass (large and small mouth) and big toothies. I like eating bass. If I catch a legal size muskie or pike to mount its gonna happen. If he likes to trot line leave him be. If you guys don't like what he does lobby the state to ban it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm sure it will never be outlawed , fur trapping would be banned before trotlines, jugs, and limb lines are banned.
And Unless you live in Oklahoma or Arkansas where I know this is a commonly used way to fish. And as far as I know of, is frowned upon by few. Why do half or the majority of you guys make such a big deal out of it? Ok, you have your opinion- but does anybody see a major effect on any body of water in Ohio it has. Or other gamefish besides cats? "What do you do with the dead ones that are undersized? " Well if you do it right, their will not be any dead fish. I always use 7/0-8/0 circle hooks, with hand sized bluegill or decent bullheads, and have never had a gut hooked fish. Believe it or not, last fall at salt fork for while running lines, hooked about a 38"-40" muskie and what do ya know. Hooked right in the roof of the mouth. After a couple mins of recovering, she was good to go. The ONLY thing I don't like about them is too many turtles, especially a spot down south. Might get 2 on each line. Although they are tough, I don't know how long the saltwater grade hooks stay in them and how the outcome will be. And say if I have a good day and have 20 fish out of 100 hooks, I don't keep any shovel heads over 10 lbs, or any channels over 6-7lbs. Just how you would manage a "trophy bass fishery" obviously not take out the trophys and take some good eaters to keep everything balanced. 
And even if some day the ignorant "master sportsman" win over and its banned, no body's gonna stop me from running them in my best flathead spot down south, where its rarely ever navigated, and I've seen two other boats on it in 5-6 years. Its heaven
Sent from my HTC Magic using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I ran them in Georgia during my military days. It was fun. Come to think we never had a dead fish.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

meat17 said:


> Trotlining is fun and anyone that doesn't like it don't do it. I used to set trotlines out with my grandpa at Charles mill when I was a kid. There's always someone that wants to complain. Also the question wasn't do you like to use trotlines it was can he use them on west branch and its illegal to cut them but it isn't illegal to use them so go ahead and cut them and be like all the rest of the useless criminals.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


MEAT17, the link to the state reg and the reg itself was posted in this chain...it *is* illegal to run lines in WB. Think Skeeter, Charles Mill and a section of Berlin were the closest to the CLE/CAK area. A few folks have given the guy bad advice and suggested otherwise. Be a shame if he got what would be a pretty hefty fine for dropping a line somewhere he shouldn't based on bad info. Everyone with any intentions should always read the regs very carefully and in their entirety.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

if its legal, go for it. If you dont like it, dont do it. simple. If you think its unethical thats your opinion but dont condem those that think differently.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I didn't condemn anyone. Just stated my opinion on trot lines and tried to educate someone who referred to bass and muskie fishermen as superior. Maybe if people hear how we raise and donate money they will appreciate why we are protective of them.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats cool. not trying to start a fight or anything. I love fishing for Bass and Muskie. (see my 51 incher?) and every time I buy a lic. I donate to the fisheries. I also donate by buying special plates. I dont belong to any clubs (just not me) but if you want to, then go ahead. There are many org. thta donate money and time to the various fisheries. They should all be commended. But even if muskies inc did not exist, there would be awesome Muskie fishing still all over Ohio. And less tournaments beating up the fish so your average weekend warrior would have a better shot at a monster. (I dont like all the daily tournaments held on almost every lake in Ohio but if thats your deal then have at it!  FISH ON!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Some people fish to eat just as much as for sport. If everyone used trot lines the lake would get fished out, but since everyone doesn't, the liberal number of hooks allowed is okay. I rarely have a fish on a stringer die before I take it out of the water, so a fish sitting on a hook for 24 hours is not a problem! If they opened it up on West Branch I would be okay with it even though I don't do it. If you want to complain about wasting fish that you donated money for, the donate to a private fishing club on a private lake! Then, you can set your own rules!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I haven't ran a trot line since my school days. I can't remember any dead fish, I do remember the bullheads were still very much alive. Because of this thread I made a 10 hook trot line last night and its going to the lake before weeks end and I will do a video. We'll get to the bottom of this


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

EZbite you amaze me, is there anything you haven't mastered, do you ever sleep?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The land and water is everyone's grocery store weather their is a cow or corn on it, or it's bass and deer. I get my deer from public land next to a public lake. If I could set a trap for it and not have to hike up and down the hills, I would. Lord knows, I'm a bad shot, so a trap would be more humane! 

With a trotline, you are still throwing out a line and reeling it in. You still have to put the line in the right spot in the lake to catch fish. Some people have to feed their family with these resources, and this is much more cost efficient than trolling around all day in search of one big toothy fish.

Can't wait to see the video EZBite!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If the DNR says its ok to do, go right ahead. Cutting a legal trot line is fisherman harassment and can get you a ticket....


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Also destruction of property, and like said before unethical. Dropping all that bait and probably some gamefish to the bottom, they're gonna get hung up and their wont be a happy ending to that. Then Jimmy will have to send me another spool of paracord and a few packs of hooks


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Is there anybody from the ODNR lurking around here that can weigh in on this matter? I am inclined to believe that it is legal to set trot lines at West Branch based on the first paragraph in the regulations that reads:

"Not more than three trotlines are permitted in any one body of water in the Inland Fishing District."

West Branch is part of the Inland Fishing District...correct?

Also would it be correct to assume that the 12 locations listed are just site specific regulations for those certain bodies of water?

Also what does this mean?

"Trotlines may be used only in (1) streams"

Do streams encompass Rivers? Does that mean it is legal to set Trotlines in the Mahoning or Cuyahoga Rivers???


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

The ODNR will not weigh in it is frowned upon by the division to participate in forums like these. Your best option is to call the Division 3 headquarters in Portage Lakes.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

The regulations clearly state using the word "Only" that it is only legal on those 12 bodies of water mentioned. West Branch trot lining is illegal. If found they should be reported to Barry, Portage County Division of Wildlife officer at 330-245-3040


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Eliminator said:


> EZbite you amaze me, is there anything you haven't mastered, do you ever sleep?


 Salmon, at least not yet....


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

fishingful said:


> The ODNR will not weigh in it is frowned upon by the division to participate in forums like these. Your best option is to call the Division 3 headquarters in Portage Lakes.


Why is it frowned upon to participate in forums like these? Why would they even care?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

City fisher said:


> Why is it frowned upon to participate in forums like these? Why would they even care?


its a department regulation from what I understand and have been told from a few officers and employees. They can not represent themselves as an ODNR employee but are still watching and visiting


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

Rules and regulations are available at most bait shops and where they sell licenses. Why ask when you can read ? Putting out trot lines isn't fishing nor sporting.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

jimthepolack said:


> Rules and regulations are available at most bait shops and where they sell licenses. Why ask when you can read ? Putting out trot lines isn't fishing nor sporting.


Then what would you call it sir? Its harder than dropping the anchor, sitting back with a couple of lines out with a beer in your hand. It takes more time putting them together, tying all the drop lines, tying all the swivels in place on the main line that may take hours on a larger line, than rigging up a couple heavy rods for the night that takes 10 minutes. Catching bait in advance and keeping it alive. It is no means a lazy mans way of fishing. You have to search for a good spot just like you would with rod and reel. Setting out even a small 100 foot line in open water can take an hour. And you get more out of it. To me its more fun coming the next morning and feeling all the big cats fighting on the line than fighting a few fish on rod and reel throughout the night. That's another good thing, you get more sleep, and some more protein.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

BASSINaDL said:


> Then what would you call it sir? Its harder than dropping the anchor, sitting back with a couple of lines out with a beer in your hand. It takes more time putting them together, tying all the drop lines, tying all the swivels in place on the main line that may take hours on a larger line, than rigging up a couple heavy rods for the night that takes 10 minutes. Catching bait in advance and keeping it alive. It is no means a lazy mans way of fishing. You have to search for a good spot just like you would with rod and reel. Setting out even a small 100 foot line in open water can take an hour. And you get more out of it. To me its more fun coming the next morning and feeling all the big cats fighting on the line than fighting a few fish onh rod and reel throughout the night. That's another good thing, you get more sleep, and some more protein.


Good call, but give it up. Those that never ran a line will call foul no matter what.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Its not allowed at west branch! Whats the problem go set your line where its legal.


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

monte39 said:


> Its not allowed at west branch! Whats the problem go set your line where its legal.


I mean.. What are you slow? Thats been over with and answered already. Sit down son..
Now, everyone is kinda putting in their opinion on them. Im glad its not allowed at west branch, I cant imagine all of the tards I would have to deal with. Id rather go to a place where people have common sense.


----------



## jimthepolack (Mar 24, 2013)

heidlers said:


> Snag, you are wrong. The reg reads trot lines are ONLY permitted in 12 specific inland bodies, West Branch not being one of them.


Some people can't read. I've never seen any trot lines @ West Branch and I hope I never do.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

NICE Cross-section of opinions!! I've enjoyed the Post,,& gettin' to know a few of the Guys here a little,,through their comments!! & the"Bottom Line",,No pun intended,, here is,, we ALL should follow the rules..& where permitted,,run Trotlines!! I don't have any problems with a guy catching their regulated amount of fish any way they want!! As long as their doing so,,with the same regard to the RULES that everyone else is supposed to comply with.. It's America,,Jack!! Go Fishin' Have a Beer!! Mind yer own bidnus ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

BASSINaDL said:


> I mean.. What are you slow? Thats been over with and answered already. Sit down son..
> Now, everyone is kinda putting in their opinion on them. Im glad its not allowed at west branch, I cant imagine all of the tards I would have to deal with. Id rather go to a place where people have common sense.


Easy with the insults from a guy who can't read a book of regulations. Ask and you shall receive. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

BASSINaDL said:


> I mean.. What are you slow? Thats been over with and answered already. Sit down son..


Your a funny kid, but no junior I'm not slow.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

fishingful said:


> The ODNR will not weigh in it is frowned upon by the division to participate in forums like these. Your best option is to call the Division 3 headquarters in Portage Lakes.


 One officer participates in many threads on this forum 
and probably stays away from ones like this, frowned upon maybe maybe not.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Do you know them or do they actually identify themselves an a division of wildlife employee? Because I have never seen one on the boards and I have been here since day one.


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

maybe it is a person in another capacity within the dept. of natural resources


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

fishingful said:


> Do you know them or do they actually identify themselves an a division of wildlife employee? Because I have never seen one on the boards and I have been here since day one.



"She" does have the abilty to issue you a ticket for an illegal act, on or off the water.
I'm sure you've seen her posts being a long time member, She's weighed on many question and answer sessions, (ie. shocking story thread from earlier this week) but probably knows when to keep quiet for the exact reasons it may or may not be frowned upon by her boss.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Rangerjulie, keep your eyes open for trotlines at Westbranch and if they are illegal as stated in the regulations slap the cuffs on the guilty party. Thanks.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Eliminator said:


> "She" does have the abilty to issue you a ticket for an illegal act, on or off the water.
> I'm sure you've seen her posts being a long time member, She's weighed on many question and answer sessions, (ie. shocking story thread from earlier this week) but probably knows when to keep quiet for the exact reasons it may or may not be frowned upon by her boss.


Yes I have seen her post....I actually volunteer for her when I have the extra time.

Ranger Julie works for the United States Army Corps of Engineers not the Ohio Division of Wildlife. They are completely different agencies. She has enforcement jurisdiction over land and water owned by the Corps of Engineers......that would include Michel J Kirwan Dam, surrounding Land and Reservoir. She can also issue tickets and takes violations seriously.

But the Corps is not the Ohio Division of Wildlife......if there is a doubt about wildlife regulations within the State of Ohio either contact Bill Henning the Portage County Wildlife Officer or the District 3 Headquarters because they will not participate in an online message board while representing themselves as Ohio Division of Wildlife Employees.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok got it, yea I thought wrong.


----------

